# Cohiba (Cuba) Edicion Limitada 2004 Sublime Cigar Review - Best cigar I have ever smoked bar none!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Cohiba (Cuba) Edicion Limitada 2004 Sublime Cigar Review - Best cigar I have ever smoked bar none!*

If anyone has any of these cigars that you want to get rid off please email me and I'll be more than happy to buy. [email protected]

Read the full review here: Cohiba (Cuba) Edicion Limitada 2004 Sublime Cigar Review - Best cigar I have ever smoked bar none!


----------



## afcnd (Sep 4, 2010)

Everytime I got some 

But I am in Istanbul 
It is very easy to find in Istanbul if you know where to look at..


----------



## Soft Top (Jul 29, 2010)

Sounds like a good one but at $25 it ought to be!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Soft Top said:


> Sounds like a good one but at $25 it ought to be!


You can't get them for $25 any more that was the price when they first came out if memory serves me correct.:tea:


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

There's a place online to buy a box for $550. Try a Google search:wink:



Never bought there, can't vouch for the source.:dunno::dunno:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> There's a place online to buy a box for $550. Try a Google search:wink:
> 
> Never bought there, can't vouch for the source.:dunno::dunno:


Stay away that's all I'm gonna say!:wink:


----------

